# Early Bird or Night Owl?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My two younger guys (Austin and Lincoln) are definitely early birds!!! Like clock work....up on the bed at 5:00 a.m. for their belly rubs and ear scratching. They will lie there until I eventually get up ...around 5:45. Hubby is up at 5:20 so it's not that bad. Reno, on the other hand, would sleep all day if we let him.

If it's hot out, they tend to be a bit lazier throughout the day. If it's cooler out, they go, go, go. They finally poop out around 9:30 p.m. and are ready to call it a day. 

We never sleep past 5:30 or 6:00 a.m........even on weekends!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley is very much an early bird! He won't sleep much past 6:30, even on the weekends. He's got places to go and things to do, and wants us to get up and get on with it. 
And he's always down for the count by 10:30pm. He's so cute and still acts like a puppy if we stay up past his bedtime. He'll stay in the living room with us, but he curls up in a tiny little ball and goes to sleep, then acts fussy when we get up to head off to bed.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

If "Anytime, Anyplace" means SLEEPING "Anytime, Anyplace" then that's Ranger. He puts himself to bed anytime between 6pm - 9pm (once at 5pm) and wakes up whenever I do. Last weekend, we slept in til noon both days and it was ME pushing him off the bed to get up. Sometimes if I'm waking up before 8am, I have to physically uncurl him from the little ball he's become to get him moving.

Unfortunately, while I'm uncurling him from his shrimplike position, he's fighting me and trying to curl himself back up. I think it's the doggie equivalent to putting the blankets over your head when you're a kid and your parent flips the light on to wake you up. Our curl-uncurl wrestling match ended up with him accidentally flipping himself onto the floor. He was uber unhappy with me.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Even though we've only had Bailey for just over a week. Her Schedule is so predictable.. Up at 6:30 when my hubby gets up, I here her running back and forth in the living room. then when I get up, shes ready for her walk. The rest of the day is predictable as well. Between naps, walks, cat staring, and Ball... then at 10:00 we go out for our last walk and then bed.. So she's Anytime, Anywhere...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy is a real night owl and naughty Charlie not sure apart from been naughty how to class her and Blarney is an early bird so us humans never get much sleep in our house :uhoh:


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Willows not an early bird,I'm up at 4am and she hates going for walk and as soon as we get back, straight back up stairs to bed.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is definitely a night owl. Right after supper is when he's the most hyper. Of course this also means it's the time when he bites the most!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Up at 430 and off for a 2 mile exploration!! Otherwise Rusty would gain sooo much weight he wouldn't fit through the doggie door!! Plus, there's nothing better then greeting the new dawn.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Reeva is probably all three - early bird - wakes at 7.30am on the dot even when the clocks are changed and she will happily keep going all day and into the night if we let her. Quinn definately not an early bird - he has his breakfast and then gets onto the settee for another hour of sleep, then he comes to life.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Max gets up at 530 everyday to go pee but other than that he is the laziest dog ever. I try and get him to play or do something nope not having it. His idea of play is about 4 or 5 hrs intermittingly of wrestling with Franklin. Franklin however hates mornings gets up reluctantly to pee in the morning then crawls on the couch under the covers and goes back to sleep. Unfortunately by this time Ive already had my coffee and cant go back to sleep. We take a nap together sometime between 12 and one for about an hour or two.....We have our routine down pat together!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aubrie is most definitley an early-bird. Especially during the summer when she only gets to play outside in the morning because it gets way too hot way too quickly. She is usually out by about 10 pm every night whether in the living room with my dad or in the kitchen on her bed. If she is in the living room with my, the second he turns off the TV to go upstairs to bed, Aubrie jumps up and walks to her bed in the kitchen. It's really funny to watch. I guess that she has become so pattern-trained that the sound of the TV means bedtime if she's not already there 

Layla is always up for anything at any hour of the day. If I leave her alone, she'll go to bed fairly early, but she's always down to play or train at any hour. We have gone out to play ball at about 2 am before because I couldn't sleep. And she plays until YOU are tired


----------



## mike514 (Nov 11, 2010)

I work 2nd shift so I wished he would sleep in but when the sun came up he was jumping on the bed staring at me till I would rub his ears, and snuggle for a couple minutes then he would have enough and want to eat. Then all was well and I could go back to sleep for a couple hours then go for our morning walk.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Saadiah is up at 6 to 6:30 in the morning and in bed by 8 (by choice). By 6 she's up and ready for the washroom and by 8 she's knocked out on her bed or my bed then I just put her in her kennel. 
Now Tessa was the one who would sleep all day is she could, well it was more lay down, but if she could do soemthing she would go for it! Like a run, you said run and she would run to the bucket grab her leash and bring it to me to put on. Ball she would grab her ball and so on.


----------

